# SEAS LOTUS SW300 SUBWOOFER



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

I put this one up for sale on ebay last night. I bought it from a user here at DIYMA about 6 years ago. Never got around to installing it at the time due to car theft so it's been sitting under my bed ever since. I hope someone from here gets it. 

Link: SEAS LOTUS SW300


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice, I'll put a bid on it to get it started....


----------



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

DAT said:


> Nice, I'll put a bid on it to get it started....


Thanks a lot. I really appreciate it.

Best regards,
Miguel


----------



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

This auction ends tonight. I wanted to add that whoever wins this sub, I will offer the enclosure for it for free as long as that person pays for the shipping cost of this box which would be shipped separately from the sub. The enclosure was put together by non other than Mr. Marv several years ago to the exact specs of the SW300.

Good luck to anyone who's bidding on this. I really hope that someone from here takes it home.

Here's some pictures of the enclosure.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Pm sent!


----------



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

legend94 said:


> Pm sent!


Replied.


----------



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

And as far as shipping for the enclosure, it would be shipped via FedEx Ground. The package's dimensions are 12x17x25 and it weights 22 pounds.

Cheers,
Miguel


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

It's gone!


----------



## digimax (Jan 24, 2007)

Gone to a fellow diyma member. Both sub and box.  Thanks to everyone who placed bids on this item.

Cheers,
Miguel


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you I have always wanted to try this sub out. Plus that marv box is sexy!

Well i guess i will have to kick the arc black 12 to the curb


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh no you didn't buy more car audio lol......


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> Oh no you didn't buy more car audio lol......


Dang you are stalking me! This was an exception not the rule!


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone remember how many watts this beauty needs realistically?


----------

